# Anybody using a Ford Excursion for snow plowing?



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody is using a Ford Excursion for snow plowing?? I just purchased an Excursion with a Powerstroke and put a 8' Blizzard plow on it. If you do use one I would love to here how well it has held up to all the plowing abuse. 

I'm wondering how long the front end, transmission and transfer case will hold up and if there are any other issues I will have to deal with.

Thanks for your input....


----------



## Whip (Feb 27, 2005)

A guy I used to work for had one for about 3 years with a 810 Blizzard on it. He is brutal on everthing and had no problems with his.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

A guy down the street from me has one. It plows like a tank with his 8' Boss on it. He has had it for a few years now, plows parking lots and sometimes plows for the town. It is even a gas job. The thing just can't be killed. I swear that it plows better than a truck because there is just so much weight to it. Good luck with yours!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It should do OK it has F-250 drive train / suspension as far as I know. More weight with the extra steel and glass then an F-250 would have.


----------



## pbeering (Jan 13, 2003)

We used to have one when we need a truck that could haul lots of golfers during the off season. Great plow and multi-task truck. With the V10 it would pass everything except a gas station.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

New guy to the site, and I have to say that I like what I see! I too have an Excursion and will be putting a plow on any day now and will let you know first hand how it is.

Bob


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

I know a fellow up in the mountains of Colorado who said the best day of his life was when he sold his Excursion !!! Yes it was a plow truck as well. Just had the typical BS problems seems all the Ford diesels have. Stuff that is completely unaccepatable if you own a Cummins  but is okay cause it wears a Ford emblem. 
Todd


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

The only problem I see with using an Excursion for plowing is it being too damn long to maneuver.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

That was me with excursion and the blizzard. The Excursion did fine plowing when it ran. It had alot of fueling issues. The excursion is actually shorter than a regular cab 8' bed. It has better weight balance and pushed alot of snow.

The truck was about to fall apart, and that would have happened if it was a pickup or an Ex. It was just a Ford


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The guy I work for has a white excursion with a blizzard 810. Its sweet with a white plow on a white truck.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

I have a 02 Excursion w/7.3 Powerstroke. It is a fine plow truck. Just as good as any other 3/4 ton truck. Best part is, its my wifes vehicle that we own entirely based on the fact that it can plow snow. 

It is a fantastic muti-use vehicle.

If you have any questions let me know.

Joe


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Joe, are you looking for some extra work?


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

No thank you............... were good for this season.

Why, whats going on?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I need a backup, and someone with daytime availability


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Just let me know what type of help you are in need of and I will see what I can do.

Where do you work? Dont need specifics just areas so I can think things through.

How long have you been in this business?

What is the issue you face with daytime availability currently?

Joe


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

"Just let me know what type of help you are in need of and I will see what I can do." 

Basically I need someone during the day in case the snow stops early a.m. and I can't get to it.

"Where do you work? Dont need specifics just areas so I can think things through."

NW and North side of Chgo.

"How long have you been in this business? "

8 years. But........recently sold my truck and plow because of new job and lack of work. However, an old friend recently presented me with a city contact. I have looked at the properties in question (7) and if they are willing to accept my bids (99.9% sure they will as they are kinda stuck, and friend has been with them 10 years) I will jump back in with both feet!  And the upside for next year is huge as the contract WILL grow.

"What is the issue you face with daytime availability currently?"

Simple, I work during the day. From 5-ish until 3.


Thanks, Bob


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I should also mention that these are not big lots.


----------



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

Chtucker,

What problems did you have with your Excursion and how many miles did you have on it? I have had pretty good luck with all the other fords we have in our fleet. I bought the Excursion to replace my Tahoe which was my mobile office. I wanted a truck that could plow and take the abuse.

Did you have any problems with the front end? I know they made the springs a little softer since its really a family SUV. To top it off I have a diesel.

Also how much ballast do you have in the rear for those heavy storms? I had about 30 bags of ice melt in the back and it plowed great up hills in 2wd. I have yet to put it in 4wd.



chtucker said:


> That was me with excursion and the blizzard. The Excursion did fine plowing when it ran. It had alot of fueling issues. The excursion is actually shorter than a regular cab 8' bed. It has better weight balance and pushed alot of snow.
> 
> The truck was about to fall apart, and that would have happened if it was a pickup or an Ex. It was just a Ford


----------



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

The only problem I have had so far is the mounting bracket keeps bottoming out. Did you guys modify your suspension?


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

I added 1 leaf to my front end and I believe 2 additional leafs to the rear to increase the ride height. I really dont mind a "stiffer ride" I just prefer a more substantial towing vehicle.


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Ball joints, steering stabilizer, front sway bar, rear brakes, replaced front springs with x codes so no problems there, alternator and a fuel issue that took 10 trips to dealer to fix


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I find it really hard to believe people have so many issues with a new Ford.
My Dad's bought 6 trucks brand new,hardly ever has issues with them. Most of my family drives Fords; Trucks, Cars, SUV's and Minivans. My Sister-inlaw works for one of the biggest Ford dealers in the area, used trucks fly out of there. Most times before they even hit the cleanup rack.
If they were junk they would be sitting getting _lot-rot _like other brands.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

MickiRig1 said:


> I find it really hard to believe people have so many issues with a new Ford.
> My Dad's bought 6 trucks brand new,hardly ever has issues with them. Most of my family drives Fords; Trucks, Cars, SUV's and Minivans. My Sister-inlaw works for one of the biggest Ford dealers in the area, used trucks fly out of there. Most times before they even hit the cleanup rack.
> If they were junk they would be sitting getting _lot-rot _like other brands.


more ford trucks are sold than the others and naturally you will hear about the problems. not many people say, man my truck has been going strong for 50,000 miles. usually its my truck blew the trans at 5,000 miles. i do believe that ford does have some issues, just like all the other car companies. they are all making a machine and all machines break down.


----------



## nosinjcted (Nov 2, 2005)

> more ford trucks are sold than the others and naturally you will hear about the problems. not many people say, man my truck has been going strong for 50,000 miles. usually its my truck blew the trans at 5,000 miles. i do believe that ford does have some issues, just like all the other car companies. they are all making a machine and all machines break down.


I completely agree with 04superduty. I said the same thing to a guy I work w/ today, he was complaining that everytime someone looks at his truck something else is wrong with it. I asked him when the last time someone looked at it when it was running good was, then he sucked it up and realized he just has to get it fixed.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Just look at a transmission shop's parking lot when you drive by. When the "Big Red Drain's" c-6 Tranny popped last winter there was 3 G.M.'s 2 Dodges and my Ford, all plow trucks. The guys at the shop told me they all break,some sooner then others.


----------



## Frostysnow (Dec 21, 2004)

this is kind of a follow up question to the excursion. I have always wondered, does anyone plow with a hummer?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I seen video of a line of trucks leaving a big parking lot they just finished. It was in Chicago a few years ago on the weather channel. It was a gold H1 with the 6 inch high HUMMER lettered across the bottom. If I remember right it had a Western on it.


----------



## Minnesotaslim (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, nobody wants those Fords. 

chtucker, most of the things you mentioned are pretty normal consumable items on a work vehicle, unless they wore prematurely. Not the fuel issues, however. Surely you don't think that ball joints last forever on GMs or Mopars when plowing, right?


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

Sure everything was consumable..... The ten or eleven tow truck trips to the dealer were not for the fuel issue. 

70,000 miles and the sway bar had broken? Ball joints at 50k? The truck did not have a plow on it till 36,000 miles. It felt like a rattle can. 

After the fuel issue and the lack of support from the Ford Corp I would not buy another Ford. I upgraded to a completely different level of truck after that (GMC 5500 4x4). 

I do deal with a bunch of 6.0s here at work. They are cold blooded and blow apart and loose boost. It would not be a big deal, but they are FIRETRUCKS. Not very confidence inspiring. Every one of them has a dent in the hood from the intercooler blowing off. How many Fords blew their trannys apart last winter, alot more than Dodge or GM. Because of $10.00 part?!?!?


----------



## Minnesotaslim (Nov 21, 2005)

If the sway bar broke, (not the mount/link?), that truck is being subjected to some kind of unusual demands or abuse. I have never heard of a sway bar breaking under normal use. As for the failures of the 6.0 induction systems, I have a question: What is the altitude of your location? Might have something to do w/ it, once again I haven't heard of such problems.

Not trying to flame or doubt you, just want to learn more about your Ford truck failures.


----------



## LINY Rob (Oct 5, 2004)

for every guy who had problems that make him never buy a Ford again there are a hundred guys who wont buy anything BUT a Ford.

to compare a 5500 GMC to a superduty is crazy in my opinion, especially a pretty superduty like a excursion.

Truck is known for its balljoints to go at around 50k, every truck has its problems.

that being said a guy used to plow with a excursion, damm that thing could move snow, he plowed with it for 4 years then
he moved to a warmer climate and sold the plow, but still has the truck.


----------



## Minnesotaslim (Nov 21, 2005)

OK, I decided to use the old google button and answer my own question. Here is what it said on a website about Leadville, Colorado:

Our area has some of the most spectacular scenery in North America. But some features of high country living give reason for a little precaution for maximum enjoyment. As you travel from sea level and elevation increases, the air gets thinner and there's less oxygen. Humidity levels decrease, the air gets colder and the sun's ultraviolet rays are more penetrating.

With the highest peak in Colorado, the elevation in Lake County rises to a lofty 14,433 feet and seldom dips below 9,000 feet, making altitude preparation a must. Visitors are often out of breath and their breathing is faster and deeper. Some people develop more uncomfortable flu-like symptoms of headache, upset stomach, poor appetite, problems sleeping and feeling tired.

Gee, I wonder if that has anything to do w/ induction problems on those 6.0's? 

Are you aware that diesels run mostly on oxygen? Any diesel engine is going to have emphysema at that altitude. I know, I've crossed the Vail pass many times in various diesels. In fact, I really don't know how they make them run up there. I fell your pain and everything, but we don't have that problem w/ our FD Powerstroke ambulances down here on earth. Haven't seen a dented hood yet. But I'll keep checking.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That truck took 10 or 11 tow truck trips to the dealer? This dealer must not have very good mechanics if it keeps going back for the same problems on a flat bed. As far as worn out stuff it depends on where you take it and how honest they are. I watched a chain repair place try to rip off a sweet old lady on a Honda Civic with 24 K on it. They told her the car needed ball joints,tie rods,struts and brakes. I took her aside and told her to go to a repair place a friend owns. All it needed was front brake pads and an oil change. Your a rare dude to have this many problems with a Ford truck, they are not the best selling for nothing!!!!
Look at the huge fleets,what do they own? FORDS!


----------

